# Free Webspace - kostenloser Webspace



## son gohan (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
weis jemand wo man einigermaßen guten free Webspace bekommt oder so, ich brauche gar nicht viel am besten mit kurzer Domain und man sollte eigene HTML Seiten hochladen können also nicht unbedingt sowas wie Editor benutzen müssen weil ich selber Designer bin und brauche nur Webspace kostenlos


----------



## paini2008 (7. Juli 2008)

http://www.funpic.de
oder 
http://www.ohost.de


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde http://www.bplaced.net ganz ok.
1-2GB
Unlimited Traffic
php
MySQL
usw 

mfg


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

http://www.900megs.com
Benutze ich selber, bietet genügend Platz und der Traffic reicht auch (filesizelimit 2mb).


----------



## Tanario (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann dir genau das anbieten was du Suchst.

* Webspace FLAT
* 20 FTP Accounts
* 20 MySQL Datenbanken
* 20 Subdomains
* 200 POP3 Postfächer
* Traffic-Flat
* Werbefrei 

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zu Verfügung !

Gruß Tanario


----------

